# [SOLVED] Dell Dimension 2400 / Windows XP SP 3 running VERY VERY SLOW/ FAILED DHCP/ F



## googleplus (May 22, 2012)

Dell Dimension 2400 / Windows XP SP 3 running VERY VERY SLOW/ FAILED DHCP/ FAILED NETWORK ADAPTER
Broadband Router Model: RCA DCM425
ISP: Time Warner Cable
Router: Not being used (won't work with this connection) Netgear Wireless N 300 Router WNR2000v2
I can connect when I am plugged in directly, however, my speed is that of an insect dipped in honey. Both ends of the ethernet cable are amber lit (no green lights)indicating another? problem, I have a steady connection of perhaps 25k, if I'm lucky, on a broadband modem. I have flushed dns's, reset the tcp/ip stack, reinstalled winsock,dl'd drivers, released and renewed my ip address, made sure my TCP/IP was set to obtain automatically.
The Status on the connection is 0 packets sent, 0 packets received, connected 400 Mpbs. Repairing the connection fails because TCP/IP is "not enabled for this connection".

Below is a scoop from the Windows Diagnostics screen and a copy of a ipconfig /all command - with all the addresses changed,except for the last digit which can be useful. Also a cut and paste of a ping.

If you could help I'd be very grateful.
Win XP/SP3
Dell Dimension 2400
Caption = Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 
CodeSet = 1252 
CountryCode = 
CSDVersion = Service Pack 3 
CSName = DELLPC 


Name = Microsoft Windows XP Home 
WindowsDirectory = C:\WINDOWS 
Version 5.1.2600 
Version = 5.1.2600 
BuildVersion = 2600.0000 
Modems and Network Adapters 
Modems BCM V.92 56K Modem 
AttachedTo = COM3 
BlindOff = X4 
BlindOn = X3 
Caption = BCM V.92 56K Modem 
CompressionOff = %C0 
CompressionOn = %C3 
ConfigManagerErrorCode = 0 
ConfigManagerUserConfig = FALSE 
ConfigurationDialog = modemui.dll 
CountrySelected = United States 
CreationClassName = Win32_PotsModem 
Description = BCM V.92 56K Modem 
DeviceID = PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4212&SUBSYS_00011028&REV_02\4&3B1CAF2B&0&28F0 
DeviceType = Internal Modem 
DriverDate = 8:00:00 PM 8/26/2003 
ErrorControlForced = \N2 
ErrorControlOff = \N0 
ErrorControlOn = \N3 
FlowControlHard = &K3 
FlowControlOff = &K0 
FlowControlSoft = &K4 
InactivityScale = "0a000000" 
InactivityTimeout = 0 
Index = 0 
MaxBaudRateToSerialPort = 115200 
Model = BCM V.92 56K Modem 
ModemInfPath = oem10.inf 
ModemInfSection = BCM4211.Modem 
ModulationBell = B1 
ModulationCCITT = B0 
Name = BCM V.92 56K Modem 
PNPDeviceID = PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4212&SUBSYS_00011028&REV_02\4&3B1CAF2B&0&28F0 
PortSubClass = "02" 
PowerManagementSupported = FALSE 
Prefix = AT 
Properties 
192 ...

ProviderName = Broadcom Corporation 
Pulse = P 
Reset = AT&F 
ResponsesKeyName = BCM V.92 56K Modem::Broadcom Corporation::Broadcom 
Network Adapters FAILED 
[00000009] Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller (FAILED)
Caption = [00000009] Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller 
DatabasePath = %SystemRoot%\System32\drivers\etc 
DefaultIPGateway = 79.34.92.1(Same Subnet) (PASSED)
Pinging 79.34.92.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 79.34.92.1: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=29
Reply from 79.34.92.1: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=10
Reply from 79.34.92.1: bytes=32 time=19ms TTL=19
Reply from 79.34.92.1: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=10
Ping statistics for 79.34.92.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss)
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 10ms, Maximum = 29ms, Average = 17ms
Description = Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport 
DHCPEnabled = TRUE 
DHCPLeaseExpires = 1:06:03 AM 5/23/2012 
DHCPLeaseObtained = 2:04:08 PM 5/22/2012 
DHCPServer = 10.91.128.1 (FAILED)
Pinging 10.91.128.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 10.91.128.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss)
DNSDomain = hvc.rr.com 
DNSEnabledForWINSResolution = FALSE 
DNSHostName = DellPC 
DNSServerSearchOrder (PASSED)
209.17.74.61 (PASSED)
Pinging 209.17.74.61 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.17.74.61: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=17
Reply from 209.17.74.61: bytes=32 time=14ms TTL=14
Reply from 209.17.74.61: bytes=32 time=19ms TTL=19
Reply from 209.17.74.61: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=17
Ping statistics for 209.17.74.61:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss)
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 14ms, Maximum = 19ms, Average = 16ms
209.17.74.62 (PASSED)
Pinging 209.17.74.62 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.17.74.62: bytes=32 time=15ms TTL=15
Reply from 209.17.74.62: bytes=32 time=19ms TTL=19
Reply from 209.17.74.62: bytes=32 time=15ms TTL=15
Reply from 209.17.74.62: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=17
Ping statistics for 209.17.74.62:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss)
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 15ms, Maximum = 19ms, Average = 16ms
DomainDNSRegistrationEnabled = FALSE 
FullDNSRegistrationEnabled = TRUE 
GatewayCostMetric = 20 
Index = 9 
IPAddress = 79.34.65.64 (PASSED)
Pinging 79.34.65.64 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 79.34.65.64: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Reply from 79.34.65.64: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Reply from 79.34.65.64: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Reply from 79.34.65.64: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Ping statistics for 79.34.65.64:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss)
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
IPConnectionMetric = 20 
IPEnabled = TRUE 
IPFilterSecurityEnabled = FALSE 
IPSecPermitIPProtocols = 0 
IPSecPermitTCPPorts = 0 
IPSecPermitUDPPorts = 0 
IPSubnet = 255.255.252.0 
IPXEnabled = FALSE 
MACAddress = 00:0A:0E:B12:C4:66 
ServiceName = bcm4sbxp 

TcpipNetbiosOptions = 0 
WINSEnableLMHostsLookup = TRUE 
[00000016] TAP-Win32 Adapter V9 
Caption = [00000016] TAP-Win32 Adapter V9 
DatabasePath = %SystemRoot%\System32\drivers\etc 
Description = TAP-Win32 Adapter V9 - Packet Scheduler Miniport 
DHCPEnabled = TRUE 
DNSEnabledForWINSResolution = FALSE 
DNSHostName = DellPC 
DomainDNSRegistrationEnabled = FALSE 
FullDNSRegistrationEnabled = TRUE 
Index = 16 
IPConnectionMetric = 1 
IPEnabled = TRUE 
IPFilterSecurityEnabled = 1
IPSecPermitIPProtocols = 0 
IPSecPermitTCPPorts = 0 
IPSecPermitUDPPorts = 0 
IPXEnabled = FALSE 
MACAddress = 00:0A:0E:b7:C6:6f 

TcpipNetbiosOptions = 0 
WINSEnableLMHostsLookup = TRUE 
Network Clients 
Microsoft Terminal Services 
Description = RDPNP 
Manufacturer = Microsoft Corporation 
Name = Microsoft Terminal Services 
Status = Unknown 
Microsoft Windows Network 

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DellPC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hvc.rr.com
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hvc.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00:0A:0E:B12:C4:66 
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 7X.XX.95.84
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 7X.XX.92.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.91.128.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 2XX.17.74.61
2XX.17.74.62
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, May 22, 2012 2:04:08 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, May 23, 2012 1:06:03 AM
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP-Win32 Adapter V9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00:0A:0E:B12:C4:66 
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>PING 206.190.60.37
Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 24.164.160.49: Destination net unreachable.
Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 1, Lost = 3 (75% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>PING yahoo.com
Pinging yahoo.com [72.30.38.140] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 72.30.38.140: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=50
Reply from 72.30.38.140: bytes=32 time=140ms TTL=50
Reply from 72.30.38.140: bytes=32 time=90ms TTL=50
Reply from 72.30.38.140: bytes=32 time=90ms TTL=50
Ping statistics for 72.30.38.140:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 89ms, Maximum = 140ms, Average = 102ms
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>NBTSTAT -n
Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [7X.XX.95.84] Scope Id: []
NetBIOS Local Name Table
Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
DELLPC <00> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME <00> GROUP Registered
DELLPC <20> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME <1E> GROUP Registered
MSHOME <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered
Local Area Connection 2:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []
No names in cache
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ping yahoo.com
Pinging yahoo.com [72.30.38.140] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 72.30.38.140: bytes=32 time=91ms TTL=50
Reply from 72.30.38.140: bytes=32 time=92ms TTL=50
Reply from 72.30.38.140: bytes=32 time=92ms TTL=50
Reply from 72.30.38.140: bytes=32 time=110ms TTL=50
Ping statistics for 72.30.38.140:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 91ms, Maximum = 110ms, Average = 96ms
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>NBTSTAT -n
Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [7X.XX.95.84] Scope Id: []
NetBIOS Local Name Table
Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
DELLPC <00> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME <00> GROUP Registered
DELLPC <20> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME <1E> GROUP Registered
MSHOME <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered
Local Area Connection 2:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []
No names in cache
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>


----------



## googleplus (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Dell Dimension 2400 / Windows XP SP 3 running VERY VERY SLOW/ FAILED DHCP/ FAILED*

I solved the problem. I got a new computer. Works excellently.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 2400 / Windows XP SP 3 running VERY VERY SLOW/ FAILED DHCP/ FAILED*

Glad to heat that your issue has been resolved. Sorry if were a bit late. :grin:


googleplus said:


> I solved the problem. I got a new computer. Works excellently.


----------

